# wintersowing



## ngawoman (Feb 15, 2012)

I found out how to wintersow 6 yrs ago.I literally have thousands of flower,veggie,shrubs and trees that I plant out every year.I usually plant around 250 to 300 containers in the winter and several in the spring and fall.This has never failed for me and if you are interested,go to gardenweb.com and then to the wintersowing forum.I am moonphase there.You can search out my web name and see alot of the photos I have posted....:flower:


----------



## swirlyisme (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks  headed over to take a look~


----------

